# Tesco Technika STBs



## Timdownieuk (Nov 27, 2002)

We bought the Technika STBHDV2010 (which is a Vestel clone apparently) today. Just thought I'd let folks know that it works fine on the "Wharfdale" STB setting. We just used the default first option with high speed channel changing.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I have been looking for this and could only fine the Technika STBHDH2010 are they the same models?


----------



## timdownie (Oct 31, 2007)

Paul_J said:


> I have been looking for this and could only fine the Technika STBHDH2010 are they the same models?


Um, no, that's why the have different codes. From reading around the various forums, the Vestel (the version with "v" in the product code) is considered to be the best of the bunch.

Had a brief panic this evening when I found that it had turned itself off but after a bit of rooting around in the menus I found how to disable this.


----------



## Timdownieuk (Nov 27, 2002)

Update. Box crashed on it's first night home. Back to Tescos with it. :-(


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

timdownie said:


> Had a brief panic this evening when I found that it had turned itself off but after a bit of rooting around in the menus I found how to disable this.


If it's the same chipset as the Wharfdale LPDV832HDMI netc.) then there is also an option to stop it looking for software updates which is worth doing if it's stable. Last "upgrade" broke some Wharfedale 832 boxes IIRC.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

Hi

I know it is a different model but do you know if the Technika STBHDH2010 takes the same IR codes, it is on sale at the moment and looks good value for £30.


----------



## Ashley2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi

Anyone been able to use this with a tivo ?.



Thanks in advance

Ashley


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

My old Freeview box exploded today so I just ran out and bought a Technika STBHDIS2010.

Desperate to know if anyone has got this working with Tivo!

I've exhausted Google. A similar box is supposedly based on a Vestel and this is what Tesco's helpline just recommended but which codes are for that? Wharfdale doesn't work either.

Help!



Ashley2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone been able to use this with a tivo ?.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Best I can suggest is going through all the ones under the Freeview brands to see if you find one that works.


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

Tried every single code last night for the Tesco Technika stbhdis2010 and none worked.

Took it back this morning and exchanged it for a Goodmans gdb12x12. Can't get this working with Tivo either. Don't think I'll even bother trying the Tesco Dion box. 

Looks like I'll have to wait until the Sunday so I can go around the car boot...

I'd be interested to know if there's a currently available STB that works with Tivo, from Argos or somewhere? I'd be willing to pay a non-car boot price just so I can get Tivo working properly.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

ac3dman said:


> Tried every single code last night for the Tesco Technika stbhdis2010 and none worked.
> 
> Took it back this morning and exchanged it for a Goodmans gdb12x12. Can't get this working with Tivo either. Don't think I'll even bother trying the Tesco Dion box.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can get hold of refurbished Philips STB's sold as new with a 1 year warranty for £25.00. I use one myself & it works very well. It occasionally needs a reboot (once every couple of months).

mikerr at TiVocentral sells compatible boxes & I'm sure davehealey at TiVoland does as well. If you're interested PM me.

Martin


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

ac3dman said:


> My old Freeview box exploded today so I just ran out and bought a Technika STBHDIS2010.
> 
> Desperate to know if anyone has got this working with Tivo!
> 
> ...


Tesco have three £30 HD boxes, the Vestel version is the STBHD*V*2010 as in post 1.


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

Only the 'STBHDIS2010' Technika is available in the local Tescos. 

Thanks for your offer Martin. I spent the day shopping for STBs and found a Philips DTR220 for 20 quid. Got it home only to find it popped up an annoying dialog all the time. Looked up the text and found a PDF saying that if the firmware was old (1.63 - the version mine had), you were essentially screwed. I confirmed this by phoning the helpline - "no more firmwares will ever be issued for this unit". Took it back and the people in the shop were excellent and tried another unit which had later firmware - 1.65. Took this home and it appears to work well! 

Yipee!


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

ac3dman said:


> Don't think I'll even bother trying the Tesco Dion box.


Actually...

My old box died a couple of weeks ago, so I thought I'd give the Dion a go since it was so cheap. I bought the basic single scart one, and after a bit of searching found that the "Eurovox 20069" code works great with it.


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

That's great. I might get one as a spare. Is it any good? Any problems? (I never did try the 'channel zero' thing)



molesworth said:


> Actually...
> 
> My old box died a couple of weeks ago, so I thought I'd give the Dion a go since it was so cheap. I bought the basic single scart one, and after a bit of searching found that the "Eurovox 20069" code works great with it.


----------



## molesworth (Jul 9, 2002)

ac3dman said:


> That's great. I might get one as a spare. Is it any good? Any problems? (I never did try the 'channel zero' thing)


No problems so far. It basically does what it says on the tin 

I haven't tried channel zero either (looked pretty uninteresting really) although I did have to disable auto power-down which is set for default, as apparently chan 0 only updates when it's powered down. The box doesn't wake up when sent a channel command, as I found out later when it failed to record something.

For the price, it's hard to beat though...


----------



## Ashley2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have just converted the code for the Technika STBHDIS2010
if anyone is interested here is the code.




Ashley


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

That's most impressive. Unfortunately, I can't try it - I know I should have bought a network card 8-;

Is there a way you can send this to the AltEPG people so they can get the code added to the latest disk image?


----------

